# When I think of Appalachia I think of...



## BrittanyandFruFru (Aug 25, 2011)

Hello Fellow Rabbit lovers,

I need your help in kind of a poll, I am in an Appalachian Studies class and want to see what people think so my question is When I think of Appalachia I think of. Now be honest it won't offend me I just want to see what people think outside the area, if you kindly leave your name( first name is fine) and where you are from. 



Thanks for you responses in advance.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 25, 2011)

Coal.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 25, 2011)

I had no idea there were Appalachia studies classes.

I think of poverty. When I was in HS my church got together a semi load of food, clothing and other supplies. I went with the delivery team. It was so sad to see how these people were living. Their spirit and faith were incredible though.

Brandy

Originally from Ohio, now from PA


----------



## SOOOSKA (Aug 25, 2011)

Native Indians Susan - Ajax, ON Canada


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Susan, Nancy and Brandy that's a big help for my class.


----------



## plasticbunny (Aug 26, 2011)

Mountains.

Erin, from Ottawa, ON, Canada


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Aug 26, 2011)

Coal, hard working, poverty.... my area everyone on wellfare and drinking beer and abusing food stamps.....


teacher may not like that.

I think of beautiful areas, but poverty, coal, hard working, family.. exc.


----------



## Violet23 (Aug 26, 2011)

I think of mountains when I hear it


----------



## MiniLopHop (Aug 26, 2011)

I asked my husband last night and he said West Verginia


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks everyone, and Crystal we just want an accurate representation, so your answer was perfect.


----------



## Little Cow (Sep 8, 2011)

I think of music. Bluegrass music with fiddles and banjos.


----------



## JimD (Sep 8, 2011)

moonshining

feuds

music

folklore

religion

logging

coal mining

poverty


----------



## Gordon (Sep 17, 2011)

Little Cow wrote:


> I think of music.Â  Bluegrass music with fiddles and banjos.Â



The movie, Deliverance, comes to mind...


----------



## myLoki (Sep 17, 2011)

Mountains- Thanya: Deep South, Texas


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Sep 17, 2011)

This may not be exactly what you're going for, but I think of Yo Yo Ma's Appalachian Journey. Other than that, I think of very poor people living in ramshackle trailers with shoeless children. Not bad people, just very poor.


----------



## mmfh (Sep 18, 2011)

Racoon hunting


----------



## galinfla (Sep 18, 2011)

I think of the changing of the leaves in autumn and driving through fog on mountains.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 18, 2011)

Hillbillies, moonshine, poverty.


----------



## Bluesmaven (Sep 18, 2011)

I think of "Christy" the book and tv series and I think of hard times, close families, strong traditions, music and crafts.
Sherill from Fort Worth, TX


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 18, 2011)

I always think of mountains and poverty and people in bare feet (which I love!)


----------



## BrittanyandFruFru (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks Everyone. The answers are all very helpful.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Sep 20, 2011)

So did the class go? What kinds of things did you learn?


----------

